# LED an Lüftersteuerung



## Headshot74 (31. Januar 2010)

*LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Kann man(n) sowas an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen und somit die LED`s dimmen?
guggst du:

LED-Beleuchtung - LED Beleuchtungsmodul für i-COOL rev4.0 blau  - innovatek webSHOP


----------



## Dr.Speed (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Ich denke schon, dass die LED über eine Lüftersteuerung dimmbar ist. Ich habe in meinem Gehäuse auch LED-Lüfter, die ich über eine Lüftersteuerung regel. Bei diesen wird die LED gleich mit gedimmt, wenn ich den Lüfer runter reglel. Daher müsste es bei einer reinen LED auch funktionieren.


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Ja, LED's lassen sich über Lüftersteuerungen dimmen.
Nur bei Pulsweitenmodulations (PWM) Steuerungen funktioniert das nicht, da bei solchen immer 12V anliegen. Die Lüfter werden bei denen mit "Stromstössen" in der Geschwindigkeit geregelt.


MfG,
Phenom2


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Ja logich, ist doch der Lüftersteuerung egal was du daran anschliest. Das einzige worauf du aufpassen musst ist, das du nicht die maximale Ampere, Watt Zahl überschreitests aber sonst viel Spass!!!


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Ja, dann bräuchte man schon ganz viele LED's um die max. Leistung zu erreichen 

Was verbrauchen eig. "normale" LED's? 
Unter einen Watt oder?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Jo das wären schon ein paar, ich glaube so eine extra helle LED schluckt so 0.3 - 0.5 Watt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Soweit ich weiß, sollte man LEDs normalerweise lieber über die Stromstärke als über die Spannung dimmen, da bei Spannungsabweichungen glaube ich Farbverfälschungen auftreten können (blau wird zu türkis o.ä.). Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, gehen sollte es natürlich bloß wie das Ergebnis aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Edit: über ne PWM-Steuerung geht es wohl auch irgendwie.


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Am besten einer probiert das mal aus


----------



## dot (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Mit einem PWM Signal sollten LEDs aber auch dimmbar sein.
So mach ich es jedenfalls


----------



## Phenom2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: LED an Lüftersteuerung*

Hä? ICh dachte da liegen nur 12 Volt an?!


----------

